# DVD backup..again



## scott (Dec 11, 2006)

what are some of the the best programs for backing up. my step-son installed several different programs for me to rip but my computer crashed a while back and i lost everything.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I moved this one down to the Computers forum.

I have been considering what to use myself and I understand Norton's Ghost is supposed to work fairly well.


----------



## bobgpsr (Apr 20, 2006)

For backing up personally *OWNED* DVD's I use DVDFab Decrypter:
www.dvdidle.com


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

:duh: I guess I wasn't even paying attention. I was thinking HDD backup... :rolleyesno: Pay me no attention.


----------



## Danny (May 3, 2006)

I use DVD Shrink, available from 
www.mrbass.org/dvdshrink/


----------

